

Heinz says sorry for ketchup QR code that links to porn site - oneeyedpigeon
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/jun/19/heinz-ketchup-qr-code-links-porn

======
MichaelCrawford
A friend of mine was a web producer, mostly successful but one of his clients
refused to pay, so my friend redirected his domain to a porn site.

His parents were quite surprised when a sheriff's deputy came to their home in
hopes of serving a lawsuit complaint.

I never heard how the lawsuit turned out but I expect the client would have
lost.

~~~
onion2k
_I expect the client would have lost_

Really? If I buy a domain that refers to someone else's business and redirect
it to a porn site, I would expect a complaint against me to be upheld - it's
at least trademark infringement, if not some form of defamation. The fact
there was work involved and the client didn't pay doesn't change that.

~~~
MichaelCrawford
The client contracted for a website but then didn't pay. My friend therefore
was not expected to deliver.

